# Free fish!!!



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

I am over run with Hemichromis lifalili juvies. I live in west central Alabama.


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

dang....feel like coming to georgia?
lol


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Where in Ga. I may not be too far..... Wait.... I said west. I meant east. I'm in Lanett, Al, about 45 mi. North of Columbus Ga.


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

I live in Augusta Georgia
right next to south carolina


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Are you a member of the club in Atlanta?


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

no 
club for fish??


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

hmmm,let me do some research and Ill get back to you. I live in Central GA


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

L.c. said:


> no
> club for fish??


Atlanta Area Aquarium Association. They have a section on this forum.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Dang, they wont mix with my zebras - I hate to lose out on free fish but I already have a slew of african clawed frogs I have to get a tank for..


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

wow ron your really close to me, i live just north of west point lake, in a small crappy town called newnan, look it up on a map, not far at all, im about 45 minutes north of colombus too.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Level, I'm through Newnan often. Are you a member of the Atlanta Aq. Club. We had a meeting Thur. night.


----------

